# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Ηλεκρονική ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση

## karion

Καλημέρα παιδιά
Μήπως ξέρει κανένας αν υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα για κατασκευή ηλεκτρονικής ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης, που να παρέχει βέβαια και όλους τους κανόνες ασφάλειας:

Ευχαριστώ “Karion”

----------


## jakektm

Απόσο ξέρω για να κατασκευάσεισς κύκλωμα ηλεκτρονικής ηλεκτροσυγκόλησης προαπαιτεί και κάποια γνώση και εμπειρία στον πολλαπλασιασμό τάσης αλλά και στην υψηλή τάση. Κατά την γνώμη μου εάν δεν έχεις ξαναασχοληθέι με υψηλές τάσεις,θα ήταν λίγο επικύνδυνο για πρώτη φορά. Δεν έχω κάποιο σχέδιο για να σε βοηθήσω , στη θέση σου θα αγόραζα έτοιμο, . εκτός αν πρόκειται καθαρά για πειραμματισμό (η κατασκευή) οπότε το μόνο που σου χρειάζεται ένα σίγουρο ότι λειτουργέι σωστά σχέδιο και ιδιαίτερη προσοχή.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Παίρνεις έναν μετασχιματιστή 14V / 150 Amper και κάνεις δουλειά. Εγώ όμως σου προτείνω να αγοράσεις ετοιμη.

----------


## ok1gr

Αυτός ο μετασχηματιστής έχει όσω έχει μια έτοιμη με όλα τα παρελκόμενα. 
Αν εξαιρέσουμε το να τηρεί τους κανόνες ασφαλείας?

----------


## karion

Παιδιά δεν λέω για τις κοινές ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις αλλά για ηλεκτρονική χωρίς μετασχηματιστή

----------


## granazis

Γεια χαρά, σε όλους.
Postάρω το σχέδιο της ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση μου (100 Α).
Όποιος καταλάβει πως λειτουργεί το κύκλωμα ισχύος να μου πει και εμένα γιατί δεν μπορώ να  καταλάβω τίποτα

----------


## karion

> Γεια χαρά, σε όλους.
> Postάρω το σχέδιο της ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση μου (100 Α).
> Όποιος καταλάβει πως λειτουργεί το κύκλωμα ισχύος να μου πει και εμένα γιατί δεν μπορώ να  καταλάβω τίποτα 
> 
> [img][/img]



Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορώ να ανοίξω το συνημμένο σχέδιο.

----------


## ok1gr

δεν το έβαλε. Πήγε να βάλει εικόνα αλλά την ξέχασε!

----------


## moutoulos

Tώρα είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## ok1gr

Νομίζω ότι κάνει το ρεύμα συνεχές και μετά ξανά AC για να χρησιμοποιήσει παλμομετασχηματιστή.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Νομίζω ότι είναι ένα απλό step-down παλμο-τροφοδοτικό μεγάλης ισχύος που κάνει τα 300V (που προκύπτουν μετά από την ανόρθωση των 220VAC ) 14VDC πολλών Amper.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Κι εγω ηθελα να φτιαξω μια για τον πατερα μου. Θελει ομως πολυ δουλεια και δεν ξερω αν τα υλικα θα κοστισουν λιγοτερο απο μια ετοιμη (ειδικα ο μετασχηματιστης φερριτη).
Κανονες ασφαλειας δεν χρειαζονται. Μια απλη ηλεκτροκολληση εχει εναν μεταβλητο μετασχηματιστη. Ταση εξοδου μικροτερη απο 50V αρα ειναι ασφαλες. Το ιδιο και η ηλεκτρονικη. Η ταση εξοδου θα ειναι κατω απο 50 V αρα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.
Οι ηλεκτρονικες ειναι παλμοτροφοδοτικα σε διαταξη full bridge. Το step down ειναι πολυ ευκολοτερο και φθηνοτερο. Ομως δεν παρεχει απομονωση απο την ταση του δικτυου με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται.
Καποια στιγμη θα προσπαθησω να φτιαξω μια με το SG3525. Πρεπει ομως πρωτα να βρω πυρηνα φερριτη σε λογικη τιμη.

----------


## dal_kos

Συγγνωμη αλλα αν δεν κανω λαθος τα Αμπερ ειναι που σε "χτυπανε" ! κι οχι τα βολτ!
Τα 100 Αμπερ σε κανουν καρβουνο κυριολεκτικα!

----------


## moutoulos

> Συγγνωμη αλλα αν δεν κανω λαθος τα Αμπερ ειναι που σε "χτυπανε" ! κι οχι τα βολτ!
> Τα 100 Αμπερ σε κανουν καρβουνο κυριολεκτικα!



Και τα δύο σε χτυπάνε... τα Α κάνουν όμως την "ζημιά".
 Όταν η τάση είναι πχ ... 5 βόλτ  100Α, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα,
όταν είναι 25000 βόλτ με μΑ σε χτυπάει, σε καίει, και σε τινάζει (δεν σε σκοτώνει).
Ο συνδιασμός των δύο σε μεγάλα σχετικά νούμερα σε ....γονατίζει,
οπότε βέβαια για 50 Βόλτ σε συνδιασμό με πολλά Α, ... θέλουν προσοχή !!.

Και βέβαια όλα αυτά είναι σχετικά, γιατί ακόμα και τα 5 βόλτ 100Α, 
μπορεί να αποδειχτούν πολύ επικύνδυνα, όταν υπάρξουν κατάλληλες
προυποθέσεις ... ύψηλή αγωγιμότητα κτλ....

Γιαυτό πάντα προσοχή με το ρεύμα.  :Wink:

----------


## nikoskourtis

Για να μπουν τα πραγματα στη θεση τους. Το ρευμα προκαλει ολα τα αποτελεσματα. Ειτε μιλαμε για ηλεκτροπληξια ειτε για το αναμα μιας λαμπας, ιετε για την κινησδη ενος κινητηρα. Με μηδενικο ρευμα δεν υπαρχει κανενα αποτελεσμα. Αρα το ρευμα σε σκοτωνει.
Προφανως ομως εχετε μπερδευτει ή δεν εχετε ξεκαθαρισει τι ειναι ρευμα και τι ειναι ταση. Πανω απο 30mA αν περασουν απο το ανθρωπινο σωμα ειναι επικινδινα. Πως ομως θα περασουν αυτα οταν το σωμα μας εχει πολυ πανω απο το 1kΩ αντισταση; MΕ 30V και 1KΩ αντισταση εχουμε ρευμα 30 mA. Το αν η ηλεκτροκολληση δινει μεχρι 100,200, 1000 A δε σημαινει τιποτα. Η ηλεκτροκολληση δινει 100 αμπερ οταν βραχυκυκλωθει το ηλεκτροδιο στα ακρα της, δηλαδη οταν εχει αντισταση στα ακρα της πολυ μικρη. Αν η αντισταση του ανθρωπου γινει 0,1 Ω και πιασει τα ακρα της ηλεκτροκολλησης τοτε θα περασουν απο αυτον 300Α. Ομως αυτο δε γινεται ποτε. Επισης αν γινει η αντισταση του ανθρωπου 0,1 Ω τοτε πιανοντας τα ακρα μιας μπαταριας 1,5 V θα περασουν απο μεσα σου 15 αμπερ. Αρα θα πεθανεις ακαριαια. Για να περασουν σε πραγματικο επιπεδο 100 αμπερ απο το ανθρωπινο σωμα πρεπει να πιασει καλωδια με ταση 100Α * 1kΩ = 100kV (θεωρωντας 1kΩ περιπου την αντισταση του ανθρωπου).
Επισης να επισημανω για οποιον δε το ξερει οτι ο νομος του Joule λεει οτι η θερμικη ισχυς απο το ηλ. ρευμα ειναι P=I^2 * R (ρευμα στο τετραγωνο επι την ωμικη αντισταση). Η ταση δεν μπαινει πουθενα.

Η ταση μιας πηγης ειναι δεδομενη. Το ρευμα της πηγης δεν ειναι δεδομενο. Μπορουμε μονο να πουμε ποσο ειναι το μεγιστο ρευμα που μπορει να δωσει η πηγη, το ποσο δινει κατα τη λειτουργια εξαρταται απο την αντισταση που βαζω στα ακρα της.

@Γρηγορη με συγχωρεις αλλα εισαι εντελως λαθος. 5V με 100A σημαινει ακαριαιο θανατο. βεβαιως 100A με 5 volt  σημαινει αντισταση σωματος 5/100 = 0,05Ω που δε γινεται να εχει το ανθρωπινο σωμα τοσο μικρη αντισταση ακομα κι αν καρφωσεις 2 βελωνες μεσα στο δερμα.
Επισης 25000 βολτ me μA δεν τα καταλαβαινεις καν. Ενα παραδειγμα ειναι ο πολλαπλασιαστης του αυτοκινητου ο οποιος εχει ταση 20.000V αλλα η μεγιστη ενταση ειναι mA.
Αλλο παραδειγμα. Αν κατσεις κατω απο εναν πυλωνα της ΔΕΗ των 180 kV τοτε διαρεεσαι απο ρευμα. Το ρευμα βεβαιως ειναι πολυ μικρο και δεν το καταλαβαινεις λογω μεγαλης αντιστασης του ατμοσφαιρικου αερα.

Σχετικα με τις ηλεκτροκολλησεις. Απ τη στιγμη που η ταση ειναι κατω απο 50 V δεν υπαρχει κανενας κινδυνος. Ενας απο τους λογους που δε θα χρησιμοποιουσα step down σε ηλεκτροκολληση ειναι οτι αν καει το τρανζιστορ που δινει του παλμους, το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι θα βραχυκυκλωσει. Το αποτελεσμα σε μια διαταξη step down ειναι να γινει η ταση εξοδου 300 V (220 επι ριζα του 2) και μαλιστα σε γαλβανικη συζευξη με την ταση του δικτυου. Αν ομως χρησιμοποιησεις διαταξη παλμοτροφοδοτικου με μετασχηματιστη και απομονωση (flyback, push pull, half bridge, full bridge) τοτε αν γινει ζημια στο τρανζιστορ ή οπουδηποτε αλλου στο κυκλωμα τοτε θα διακοπουν οι παλμοι. Αρα στο δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη θα εχουμε ταση μηδεν, και συνεπως δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος.

----------


## eebabs2000

Σωστός!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!! 
 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## moutoulos

> Για να μπουν τα πραγματα στη θεση τους. Το ρευμα προκαλει ολα τα αποτελεσματα. Ειτε μιλαμε για ηλεκτροπληξια ειτε για το αναμα μιας λαμπας, ιετε για την κινησδη ενος κινητηρα. Με μηδενικο ρευμα δεν υπαρχει κανενα αποτελεσμα. Αρα το ρευμα σε σκοτωνει.
> Προφανως ομως εχετε μπερδευτει ή δεν εχετε ξεκαθαρισει τι ειναι ρευμα και τι ειναι ταση. Πανω απο 30mA αν περασουν απο το ανθρωπινο σωμα ειναι επικινδινα. Πως ομως θα περασουν αυτα οταν το σωμα μας εχει πολυ πανω απο το 1kΩ αντισταση; MΕ 30V και 1KΩ αντισταση εχουμε ρευμα 30 mA. Το αν η ηλεκτροκολληση δινει μεχρι 100,200, 1000 A δε σημαινει τιποτα. Η ηλεκτροκολληση δινει 100 αμπερ οταν βραχυκυκλωθει το ηλεκτροδιο στα ακρα της, δηλαδη οταν εχει αντισταση στα ακρα της πολυ μικρη. Αν η αντισταση του ανθρωπου γινει 0,1 Ω και πιασει τα ακρα της ηλεκτροκολλησης τοτε θα περασουν απο αυτον 300Α. Ομως αυτο δε γινεται ποτε. Επισης αν γινει η αντισταση του ανθρωπου 0,1 Ω τοτε πιανοντας τα ακρα μιας μπαταριας 1,5 V θα περασουν απο μεσα σου 15 αμπερ. Αρα θα πεθανεις ακαριαια. Για να περασουν σε πραγματικο επιπεδο 100 αμπερ απο το ανθρωπινο σωμα πρεπει να πιασει καλωδια με ταση 100Α * 1kΩ = 100kV (θεωρωντας 1kΩ περιπου την αντισταση του ανθρωπου).
> Επισης να επισημανω για οποιον δε το ξερει οτι ο νομος του Joule λεει οτι η θερμικη ισχυς απο το ηλ. ρευμα ειναι P=I^2 * R (ρευμα στο τετραγωνο επι την ωμικη αντισταση). Η ταση δεν μπαινει πουθενα.
> 
> Η ταση μιας πηγης ειναι δεδομενη. Το ρευμα της πηγης δεν ειναι δεδομενο. Μπορουμε μονο να πουμε ποσο ειναι το μεγιστο ρευμα που μπορει να δωσει η πηγη, το ποσο δινει κατα τη λειτουργια εξαρταται απο την αντισταση που βαζω στα ακρα της.
> 
> @Γρηγορη με συγχωρεις αλλα εισαι εντελως λαθος. 5V με 100A σημαινει ακαριαιο θανατο. βεβαιως 100A με 5 volt  σημαινει αντισταση σωματος 5/100 = 0,05Ω που δε γινεται να εχει το ανθρωπινο σωμα τοσο μικρη αντισταση ακομα κι αν καρφωσεις 2 βελωνες μεσα στο δερμα.
> Επισης 25000 βολτ me μA δεν τα καταλαβαινεις καν. Ενα παραδειγμα ειναι ο πολλαπλασιαστης του αυτοκινητου ο οποιος εχει ταση 20.000V αλλα η μεγιστη ενταση ειναι mA.
> Αλλο παραδειγμα. Αν κατσεις κατω απο εναν πυλωνα της ΔΕΗ των 180 kV τοτε διαρεεσαι απο ρευμα. Το ρευμα βεβαιως ειναι πολυ μικρο και δεν το καταλαβαινεις λογω μεγαλης αντιστασης του ατμοσφαιρικου αερα.
> ...











> Και τα δύο σε χτυπάνε... τα Α κάνουν όμως την "ζημιά".
>  Όταν η τάση είναι πχ ... 5 βόλτ  100Α, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα,
> όταν είναι 25000 βόλτ με μΑ σε χτυπάει, σε καίει, και σε τινάζει (δεν σε σκοτώνει).
> Ο συνδιασμός των δύο σε μεγάλα σχετικά νούμερα σε ....γονατίζει,
> οπότε βέβαια για 50 Βόλτ σε συνδιασμό με πολλά Α, ... θέλουν προσοχή !!.
> 
> Και βέβαια όλα αυτά είναι σχετικά, γιατί ακόμα και τα 5 βόλτ 100Α, 
> μπορεί να αποδειχτούν πολύ επικύνδυνα, όταν υπάρξουν κατάλληλες
> προυποθέσεις ... ύψηλή αγωγιμότητα κτλ....
> ...



Νίκο αν πρόσεξες τα ίδια αναφέρω και εγώ, μόνο που εσύ τα αναφέρεις με πιο μεγάλη λεπτομέρεια.
Μου λές οτι είμαι εντελώς λάθος, και καταλήγεις σε αυτό που λέω.

Εξάλου το αναφέρω οτι είναι σχετικά αυτά, και γίνονται επικύνδυνα (5 βόλτ) μόνο υπο ιδανικές συνθήκες για το ρεύμα, 
δηλαδή μικρή αντίσταση, που το ανθρώπινο σώμα δεν την έχει.

Ακόμα και τα 30mA που λες οτι είναι επικύνδυνα, με 5 βόλτ, θα έπρεπε το σώμα να είχε 166 Ω αντίσταση,
όμως έχει σχεδόν 10πλάσια.

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## valis

Μάλλον έχετε ξεχάσει τον παράγοντα του χρόνου. 1A με πηγή 2kV για 1μS = 2mJoules. Και η θανατηφόρα ενέργεια είναι >= 50 joules.
http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Magne...an_20squishing "Clearly anything above 50J can be lethal."

----------

bchris (17-12-13)

----------


## GEWKWN

το κυκλωμα εχει ως εξις :
καταρχην η γεφυρα ανορθωσης
ανεβαζει την συχνωτητα στα 100 χερζ
για να μειωσει την καταναλωση 
(βασικη αρχη παλμοτροφωδοτικων)
η αντισταση με το ρελε κανει μια ειναι για τον 
περιορισμο του ρευματος στην εκινιση για να μην 'ριξει'
την ασφαλεια απο το μεγαλο ρευμα.
για το τρφοδοτικο με το lm 317 δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να πω τιποτα.
τωρα τα δυο τμηματα που δεν ειναι σχεδιασμενα και ειναι στο σχεδιο με 
ενα λευκο πλασιο ειναι υποθετω πνευματικα δικαιωματα του κατασκευαστη
το αλλο τμημα με τα 'φετ' ειναι το τμημα της τελικης οδηγησης ισχυος 
(προσεξτε στον τ2 το τυλιγμα με την εξοδο v-serv που συνδεεται στην οδηγηση του ρελε
μετα την γεφυρα ανορθωσης.

ελπιζω να βοηθησα

γενικα παιδια εγω ξερω οτι οι ηλεκτροκολυσεις ειναι στοιχεια ρευματος και οχι τασης
παρτε για παραδιγμα τις ασφαλειες τηξης (τα μικρα γυαλινα ασφαλιακια) απου για την τηξη τους 
ο παραγοντας ειναι το ρευμα. Ετσι και στις ηλεκτροκολυσεις το φωτοβολταεικο τοξο ειναι παραγοντας
ρευματος .

----------


## valis

Το δύσκολο κομμάτι είναι ο πυρήνας του Μ/Τ. Αν βρεθεί με ενδιαφέρει και μένα η κατασκευή.

----------


## chip

Ποσή ισχύ έχει μία τέτοια ηλεκτροσυγκόληση? Μήπος θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθούν πυρήνες απο μετασχηματιστές καμένων παλμοτροφδοτικών PC?
Θα μπορούσαν ίσως και να τοποθετηθούν και πυρήνες μετασχηματιστή ο ένας δίπλα στον άλλο και να δημιουργηθεί έτσι ένας πυρήνας από πολλους άλλους.
Σίγουρα βέβαια τέτοιες κατασκευές θέλουν προσοχή αν σκεφτεί κανείς οτι έχει σχετικά υψηλά ρεύματα και 220V και υψηλή συχνότητα, άρα όχι εύκολη περιέληψη πιστεύω. Αλλά και για το δευτερεύων ίσως τα πράγματα να μην είναι εύκολα και να θέλει lietze σύρμα και άλλες λεπτομέριες.

Πέρα απο το ηλεκτρονικό θέμα οι ηλεκτρονικές συγκολήσεις παρουσιάζουν διαφορές στο θέμα της συγκόλησης από μηχανολογικής άποψη? (πχ κόληση διαφορετικών υλικών σε σχέση με την συμβατική κλπ....)

----------


## GEWKWN

παιδια και μετασχηματιστες να βρειτε,
το τμημα με τα ηλεκτρονικα που θα το βρειτε;
ενταξει ειναι σαφως ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο
μονο που υπαρχει μονο το μισο σχεδιο.
Αυτο που εγινε ηταν μια περιγραφη του σχεδιου
δεν συνφερει να το κατασκευασεις. με 70 ευρω
πηρα μια μικρη απο το αλεχ πακ .
μαι χαρα δουλευει εχει και θερμικο και ανεμιστηρα.
νομιζω οτι καποια πραγματα πρεπει να τα αγοραζουμε
ειδικα αν δεν γνωριζουμε την εσωτερικη τους λειτουργεια.
ρευμα ειναι παιδια ειτε κανει ηλεκτροπληξια ειτε οχι ,
δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο να παιζεις με το ρευμα.

με  εκτιμηση  Γιωργος

----------


## DT200

Προφανώς αυτή που πήρες με 70 € δεν είναι “ηλεκτρονική ” αλλά με μετασχηματιστή.
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι η ποιότητα της συγκόλλησης και της ευκολίας του τεχνίτη έχει μεγάλη διαφορά.

----------


## nikoskourtis

@Γρηγορη ειπες κατι που δε συμφωνω. Οι φρασεις: "Και τα δύο σε χτυπάνε" & "Όταν η τάση είναι πχ ... 5 βόλτ 100Α, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα" ειναι λαθος, εκτος και δεν εννοεις αυτο που καταλαβαινω. 
Οταν ενα τροφοδοτικο γραφει "5V  100A" σημαινει οτι εχει ταση στα ακρα του 5V και μπορει να δωσει μεχρι 100Α ωστε η ταση να μεινει στα 5V (+- x%). Σε καμια περιπτωση δε σημαινει οτι μονιμως δινει 100Α. Τα Αμπερ που δινει ανα πασα στιγμη ειναι 5V προς / την αντισταση που βαζουμε στα ακρα του. Το ρευμα ειναι αυτο που δημιουργει τα θερμικα, φωτεινα, χημικα, μηχανικα αποτελεσματα. Αν βαλεις σε ενα δοχειο πληρως απεσταγμενο νερο (H2O) και βυθισεις 2 ηλεκτροδια με συνεχη ταση δε θα γινει ηλεκτρολληση, γιατι δεν περναει καθολου ρευμα (0Α). Αν ομως ριξεις λιγο αλατι στο δοχειο τοτε θα περασει ρευμα και θα αρχισει το φαινομενο της ηλεκτρολλησης χωριζοντας το νερο σε Η και Ο. Ακομα και 500κV να δωσεις πριν ριξεις αλατι δε θα γινει τιποτα. Θελω να πω με αυτο οτι μια ταση δε δημιουργει τιποτα, ειναι στατικο φαινομενο η υπαρξη τασης. Το ρευμα τα δημιουργει ολα.

Φιλε chip απο μηχανολογικη αποψη οι παλμο-ηλεκτροκολλησεις ειναι συνεχους ρευματος στην εξοδο, ενω οι απλες ειναι ενας απλος μεταβλητος μετασχηματιστης (συνεπως εναλλασομενο στην εξοδο). Για κολληση σιδηρου και χαλυβα (συντρηπτικη πλειοψηφια κατασκευων) κανουν και οι 2. Ομως για αλλα μεταλλα π.χ. αλουμινιο, χρειαζεται συγκεκριμενη πολικοτητα για να γινει η κολληση. Αρα οι απλες με το μετασχηματιστη δεν κανουν ενω οι παλμο κανουν. Βεβαια δεν ξερω μηπως οι παλμο εχουν περιοριστη ρευματος ωστε να ειναι πιο σταθερο το ρευμα για καλυτερη κολληση.
Μπορεις να βαλεις πυρηνες απο τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη. Ομως για να τους παραλληλησεις πρεπει να ειναι ολοι ακριβως ιδιοι για να μην εχεις εσωτερικα ρευματα και επιπλεον ειναι δυσκολη η περιεληξη σε τετοιους πυρηνες.
Γενικα στα παλμοτροφοδοτικα οσο μεγαλυτερη η συχνοτητα τοσο μικροτερος πυρηνας χρειαζεται και λιγοτερες σπειρες. ομως δε μπορεις να πας και πολυ ψηλα διοτι εχεις περιορισμο απο τα διακοπτικα στοιχεια (mosfet, thyristors κτλ).

@GEWKWN
Με 70 ευρω πηρες παλμο-ηλεκτροκολληση ή απλη με μεταβλητο μετασχηματιστη; Οταν λες μικρη τι εννοεις; Για να κανεις δουλεια πρεπει να μπορει να δωσει η ηλεκτροκολληση 120 πραγματικα αμπερ. Αν δινει λιγοτερα τοτε μονο με εναμισαρι ηλεκτροδιο μπορεις να δουλεψεις, που σημαινει μονο ψιλες λαμαρινες κολλαει αξιοπιστα.


Δεν ειναι αναγκη να εχω το κυκλωμα για να φτιαξω ηλεκτροκολληση. Εξαλου που θα βρω τα υλικα αυτα; Αμα ειναι θα φτιαξω δικο μου απ την αρχη, απλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο συμφερει να μπω στη διαδικασια.

----------


## Chris Valis

> Το ρευμα ειναι αυτο που δημιουργει τα θερμικα, φωτεινα, χημικα, μηχανικα αποτελεσματα. Αν βαλεις σε ενα δοχειο πληρως απεσταγμενο νερο (H2O) και βυθισεις 2 ηλεκτροδια με συνεχη ταση δε θα γινει ηλεκτρολληση, γιατι δεν περναει καθολου ρευμα (0Α).



Δεν είναι πάντα το ρεύμα που δημειοργεί για παράδειγμα φωτεινά αποτελέσματα, σκέψου τις λάμπες φθορισμού ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluorescence ). 

Άλλο ηλεκτρόλυση και άλλο αγωγιμότητα, μην μπλέκεις άσχετα πράγματα... Ποιός σου είπε ότι το καθαρό νερό δεν έχει κάποια αγωγιμότητα; Αν το δοκιμάσεις στην πράξη θα δεις ότι δεν είναι 0A όπως λες. Το καθαρό νερο (χωρίς ιόντα έχει περιπου  250 kΩ.μέτρο στους 20C δες εδώ: http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasc...0/phy00787.htm )





> Αν ομως ριξεις λιγο αλατι στο δοχειο τοτε θα περασει ρευμα και θα αρχισει το φαινομενο της ηλεκτρολλησης χωριζοντας το νερο σε Η και Ο.



Νομίζω ότι τα έχεις μπλέξει πολύ ασχημα τα πράγματα. Ηλεκτρόλυση υπάρχει είτε βάλεις αλάτι είτε όχι. Απλά έχεις διαφορετικά προιόντα. Αν ρίξεις αλάτι στο νερό και κάνεις ηλεκτρόλυσή έχεις αέριο χλώριο Cl(2) και αέριο H(2). Αυτό που διασπά το νερό περιγράφεται εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrolysis_of_water
και όπως θα δεις δέν χρειάζεται καθόλου αλάτι, ίσα ίσα δεν θέλει καθόλου ιόντα!!!





> Ακομα και 500κV να δωσεις πριν ριξεις αλατι δε θα γινει τιποτα. Θελω να πω με αυτο οτι μια ταση δε δημιουργει τιποτα, ειναι στατικο φαινομενο η υπαρξη τασης. Το ρευμα τα δημιουργει ολα.



Επίσης λάθος... καμμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, αν βάλεις τα 500kV (παραδειγματικό νούμερο) και μέσα σε λάδι και μεσα σε μπιφτέκι ακόμα κάνει σπινθήρα. Δες αυτό το κείμενο: http://www.subacoustech.com/downloads/440R0102.pdf όπως θα διαβάσεις κάτι έγινε σε νερό και όχι με πολύ 3-10kV

Μήπως είναι ώρα να γυρίσουμε πίσω σε βασικές αρχές μπας και βρούμε την άκρη; Άλλα τα αποτελέσματα του ρεύματος και άλλα της τάσης. Όλα ξεκινούν από την διαφορά ενεργειας μεταξύ των σημείων (βλέπε διαφορά δυναμικου=τάση) ΑΛΛΑ το αν και πόσα ηλεκτρόνια θα πάνε από το ένα σημειο στο άλλο εκφράζεται από το ρεύμα (πλήθος μεταφερόμενου ηλεκτρικού φορτίου στο χρόνο).   

Φιλικα,
Χρήστος

----------


## nikoskourtis

Δηλαδη εννοεις οτι οι λαμπες φθορισμου δημιουργουν φωτεινο αποτελεσμα χωρις ρευμα, μονο με ταση. Δηλαδη με καταναλωση ισχυος μηδεν.
Απλα οταν ριξεις αλατι θα δεις το φαινομενο πολυ εντονο στην ηλεκτρολυση (φυσαλιδες). Η αντισταση του απεσταγμενου νερου (χωρις καθολου ιοντα) ειναι πολυ μεγαλη. 250kΩμετρα ειναι τεραστια ειδικη αντισταση. Αν το υπολογισεις θα δεις οτι ενας αγωγος 2,5 (mm^2) με μηκος 1 μετρο εχει αντισταση αν ειναι απο νερο 10^12 Ω = 1 ΤεραΩμ ενω ενας αντιστοιχος αγωγος χαλκου εχει αντισταση 0,1 Ωμ.  Να διευκρινησω εδω οτι πληρως καθαρο νερο δε βρισκεις ευκολα (Η2Ο).
500kV σε λαδι υπαρχουν και εφαρμοζονται χωρις να συμβει διασπαση. Στους μετασχηματιστες υπερυψηλης τασης συμβαινει αυτο, οι οποιοι ειναι γεματοι με λαδι ακριβως γιατι ο αερας διασπαται πιο ευκολα απ το λαδι. Το θεμα διασπασης εχει να κανει με την αποσταση του διακενου. Βεβαιως αν εχεις διαφορα δυναμικου αναμεσα σε 2 καλωδια 500kV σε αποσταση 1 cm στον αερα θα συμβει διασπαση (ιονισμος και αγωγη στη συνεχεια). Αν ομως υπαρχει αποσταση 5 μετρα μεσα σε λαδι τοτε δε θα συμβει διασπαση.
Τα μονιμως ηλεκτρισμενα συννεφα δημιουργουν κανενα φαινομενο; Οχι βεβαια. Μια ηλιολουστη μερα με συννεφακια βλεπεις κανενα φαινομενο; Κι ομως υπαρχει μια τεραστια ταση των συννεφων σε σχεση με τη γη. Οταν ομως γινει διασπαση του διακενου, δηλαδη αρχισει να ρεει ρευμα, τοτε βλεπεις μια λαμψη που λεγεται κεραυνος και δημιουργει φωτεινο, θερμικο αποτελεσμα και ηχητικο.
Η ταση οπως ειπες κι εσυ ειναι διαφορα ενεργειας. Επρεπε λοιπον να ξερεις οτι μια διαφορα ενεργειας δε δημιουργει φαινομενα (ειναι στατικη). Για να δημιουργηθει το φαινομενο πρεπει αρχισει μια μεταφορα ενεργειας, ωστε να παραχθει εργο. Το εργο ειναι εξ ορισμου δυναμη στη διευθυνση κινησης επι την αποσταση κινησης. Απο εκει βγαινουν και οι τυποι της ισχυος στο ηλ. ρευμα. Αν δεν εχεις μετακινηση ηλεκτρονιων ή ιοντων στη διευθυνση του δυναμικου τοτε δεν εχεις εργο.

Δεν ειναι ωρα να γυρισουμε πισω σε βασικες αρχες διοτι τις αρχες δεν τις ξερω απλα, αλλα τις κατεχω (εχει μεγαλη διαφορα).
Επισης μη μου βαζεις link απο διαφορα site. Προτιμω τις παραπομπες σε καποιο βιβλιο  γνωστου καθηγητη. Τα link δεν εχουν γνησιες υπογραφες, συνεπως καθενας μπορει να γραψει κατι με το ονομα του Α του Β του Γ. Αν ψαξεις στο ιντερνετ θα βρεις για το ιδιο πραγμα 10 διαφορετικα αρθρα με αντιθετες αποψεις για το ιδιο θεμα, αλλες σωστες κι αλλες λαθος.  :Wink:  

Τελειωσα με τις θεωριες. Δεν θελω κανενας να υιοθετησει τις αποψεις μου σε καμια περιπτωση. Οποιος ενδιαφερεται να βρει την αληθεια υπαρχουν ενα σωρο καλα βιβλια να διαβασει για τον ηλεκτρισμο και γενικοτερα για την ενεργεια. Δεν οδηγει πουθενα η αντιπαραθεση.


Υ.Γ. Τα 500kV που ειπα να βαλεις στο καθαρο νερο ειναι υπερβολη (σχημα λογου). Σε μικρη αποσταση θα συμβει σιγουρα διασπαση.

----------


## GEWKWN

παιδια ηλεκτροκολιση ειναι με μετασχηματιστη
μεταβλητο και εγω προσωπικα κολαω με 2,5 mm
για ερασιτεχνη σαν εμενα ειναι μια χαρα.

Οι λαμπες φθορισμου ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια διοτι αρχικα
αλαζουν την συνχοτητα λειτουργειας  με το πινιο που 
συνδεεται σε σειρα με την λαμπα (νομιζω 40khz)
τωρα λογω της αυξησης τησ συχνοτητας αφξανει και η 
ενεργεια που υπαρχει ετισ στην λαμπα το ιονισμενο αεριο
αρχιζει εκμπεμπει υπεριωδη αντινοβολια.
το εσωτερικο τωρα βαψιμο αυτων των λαμπων φωσφοριζει
με την υπεριωδη αντινοβολια και εγενειτο φως.

Α!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
πρεπει να αναφερω οτι τα σχετικα ling που υπαρχουν
δεν τα διαβασα για να μην υπαρχει πιθανωτητα να επιρεαστικα απο αυτα.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι αποκλειεται να παραγουν φως χωρις να παιρνουν ενεργεια, δηλαδη αποκλειεται να παραγουν φως μονο με υπαρξη τασης, χωρις ρευμα. Πρεπει να αρχισει να διαρρεεται απο ρευμα για να βγαλει φως. Δεν ξερω τη λειτουργια τους αλλα ξερω  οτι δεν εχουν μεγαλες απωλειες σε θερμοτητα οπως οι απλες λαμπες πυρακτωσεως. Την ενεργεια που οι πυρακτωσεως την κανουν θερμοτητα, οι φθορισμου την κανουν φως. Ετσι με τα ιδια καταναλωση ισχυος παραγουν περισσοτερο φως.

Οι ηλεκτροκολλησεις με μετασχηματιστη δεν ειπε κανεις οτι ειναι για πεταμα. Μια χαρα δουλευουν και σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο. Απλα οι παλμο-ηλεκτροκολλησεις εχουν τα πλεονεκτηματα τους.
Νομισα οτι πηρες παλμο-ηλεκτροκολληση με 70 ευρω γι' αυτο ρωτησα αν κολλαει τιποτα. Για τις παλαιου τυπου με 70 ευρω παιρνεις αρκετα αμπερ.

----------


## GEWKWN

ενοιται οτι χωρις ρευμα δεν γινεται δουλεια
αν υσχηε αυτο παιδια η πλουσιοι θα ημασταν η 
στην φυλακη γιατι απλα θα ειχαμε λυσει το ενεργειακο
προβλημα.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## pit21

> Γεια χαρά, σε όλους.
> Postάρω το σχέδιο της ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση μου (100 Α).
> Όποιος καταλάβει πως λειτουργεί το κύκλωμα ισχύος να μου πει και εμένα γιατί δεν μπορώ να  καταλάβω τίποτα



Παιδια επειδη ταλαιπωρουμε τελευταια με μια ηλεκτρονικη ηλεκτροσυγκολληση θα ηθελα να δω το σχετικο κυκλωμα μηπως καταλαβω κατι για την δικη μου αλλα δεν φαινεται το συνημενο.
Ξερετε που μπορω να το βρω η αν εχετε κατι παρομοιο??
Αλλιως που μπορει να βρω το τεχνικο σχεδιο της ηλεκτροσυγκολλησης μου...
Please help!!! :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## gep58

> Παιδια επειδη ταλαιπωρουμε τελευταια με μια ηλεκτρονικη ηλεκτροσυγκολληση



Παναγιώτη,
τι είδους ταλαιπωρία περνάς;




> Αλλιως που μπορει να βρω το τεχνικο σχεδιο της ηλεκτροσυγκολλησης μου...



Ίσως με κάποια επιπλέον στοιχεία για την συσκευή, να μπορέσουμε να συνεννοηθούμε...

gep58

----------


## pit21

Η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση ειναι μια tiger180 απο την electrical olympios(ελληνικη κατασκευη δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι θετικο η αρνητικο).
Μου την φεραν μπας κ καταφερουμε να την σωσουμε.με την πρωτη ματια Ειχε καψει μερικα μοσφετ(Irfp450) που(απο την υπερθερμανση πιθανοτατα) ειχαν σπασει οπως κ κατι διοδους κ αντιστασεις απο την οδηγηση των μοσφετ τα οποια ενα ενα τα βλεπω κ τα αλλαζω...

  Το  κυριο συμπτωμα ακομα κ αφου αλλαξα τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος ηταν οτι την εβαζα στη μπριζα κ επεφτε το ρευμα.
  Μετα απο διαφορες δοκιμες εβγαλα την γεφυρα που ανορθωνει το ρευμα απο τα 220Vτης μπριζας στο κυκλωμα ισχυος κ ολα λειτουργουν κανονικα αρα το θεμα ειναι στο κομματι ισχυος.
  Επειδη ολα φαινοται νορμαλ αρχιζω να υποπτευομαι ενα τουμπανο μετασχηματιστη που εχει πανω κ συνδεει την εξοδο(αν εχω καταλαβει καλα)των μοσφετ με το τελικο σταδιο πριν τα ηλεκτροδια...(πως μπορω να το ελεξω αληθεια??)

  Επειδη παντως δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως πως ειναι το θεωριτικο κυκλωμα απο το κομματι που οδηγουνται τα μοσφετ μεχρι το τελικο σταδιο στα ηλεκτροδια δεν μπορω να υποθεσω με ακριβεια την κανονικη της λειτουργεια γι αυτο ειτε το ιδιο κυκλωμα βρω ειτε κατι παρομοιο θα βοηθησει πιστευω...

Ευχαριστω πραγματικα για το ενδιαφερον για να πω την αληθεια δεν περιμενα κ πολυ απαντηση ειπα απλα να δοκιμασω μια κ δεν εχω να χασω τπτ :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια εγω δεν θα μιλησω για την δυσκολια κατασκευης που σαφως τα ρευματα που παιζουν δεν ειναι για απειρους που δεν ξερουν καν πως δουλευουν τα παλμοτροφοδορικα... αλλα για το κοστος... 
ας πουμε μονο για τα τελικα φετ δεν μπορεις να βαλεις κινεζικα τους 1ευρου... για τον πυρινα δεν ξερω καναν που μπορεις να βρεις αλλα και το κοστος δεν θα ειναι 10ευρω... επισης τα τυλιγματα με το χερι θα γινουν? (βεβαια θα μου πειτε λιγες ειναι οι σπιρες οποτε παλευεται) αλλα το κοστος της αγορας του πηνιοσυρματος τετοιας διατομης?  οι ψυκτρες για φετ νομιζετε και αυτες των 5 ευρω θα ειναι? το κοστος της ανορθοσης στην εξοδο της ηλεκτροκολλησης??? το τσοκ που θελει σε σειρα  στην εξοδο για να πουμε οτι κανουμε και σωστη δουλεια και μπορουμε να κολλησουμε μεχρι και αλουμινιο??? και ακομα δεν βαλαμε πλακετες υλικα και οτι αλλο ξεχασα που ειμαστε σε ενας κοστος πολυ μεγαλητερο απο οτι η αγορα νεας καινουργιας η οποια πιθανος θα εχει και εγγυηση...
και δεν μιλαω καν για τα καμενα φετ που θα φευγουν με το κιλο απο τους απειρους σε παλμοτροφοδοτικα...
εγω πριν κανα χρονο εψαχνα μια γεφηρα ανορθοσης για μια τριφασικη ηλεκτροκολληση και ηθελε 40ευρω... (βεβαια εγινε πατεντα με 3μονοφασηκες που ειναι και μεγαλητερες.... με κοστος 10ευρα)

θα ανεβασω photo να δειτε πως ειναι απο μεσα οι ηλεκτρονικες...
οσο για τους πυρινες απο τροφοδοτικα υπολογιστων αν βαλεις 6-7 παραλληλα κατι μπορει να γινει...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση ειναι μια tiger180 απο την electrical olympios(ελληνικη κατασκευη δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι θετικο η αρνητικο).
> Μου την φεραν μπας κ καταφερουμε να την σωσουμε.με την πρωτη ματια Ειχε καψει μερικα μοσφετ(Irfp450) που(απο την υπερθερμανση πιθανοτατα) ειχαν σπασει οπως κ κατι διοδους κ αντιστασεις απο την οδηγηση των μοσφετ τα οποια ενα ενα τα βλεπω κ τα αλλαζω...
> 
>   Το  κυριο συμπτωμα ακομα κ αφου αλλαξα τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος ηταν οτι την εβαζα στη μπριζα κ επεφτε το ρευμα.
>   Μετα απο διαφορες δοκιμες εβγαλα την γεφυρα που ανορθωνει το ρευμα απο τα 220Vτης μπριζας στο κυκλωμα ισχυος κ ολα λειτουργουν κανονικα αρα το θεμα ειναι στο κομματι ισχυος.
>   Επειδη ολα φαινοται νορμαλ αρχιζω να υποπτευομαι ενα τουμπανο μετασχηματιστη που εχει πανω κ συνδεει την εξοδο(αν εχω καταλαβει καλα)των μοσφετ με το τελικο σταδιο πριν τα ηλεκτροδια...(πως μπορω να το ελεξω αληθεια??)
> 
>   Επειδη παντως δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως πως ειναι το θεωριτικο κυκλωμα απο το κομματι που οδηγουνται τα μοσφετ μεχρι το τελικο σταδιο στα ηλεκτροδια δεν μπορω να υποθεσω με ακριβεια την κανονικη της λειτουργεια γι αυτο ειτε το ιδιο κυκλωμα βρω ειτε κατι παρομοιο θα βοηθησει πιστευω...
> 
> Ευχαριστω πραγματικα για το ενδιαφερον για να πω την αληθεια δεν περιμενα κ πολυ απαντηση ειπα απλα να δοκιμασω μια κ δεν εχω να χασω τπτ



βαλε καμια φοτο να δουμε και εμεις.. ετσι τι να πουμε... μπορει να μιλας ητε για τον κυριος μετασχηματηστη ητε για το τελικο τσοκ
οσο για το οτι εβγαλες την γεφυρα ανορθωσης και ολα ειναι οκ ειναι σαν να λες οτι στο αμαξι μου κανει ενα θορυβο η μηχανη, αδιασα το ντεποζιτο και ολα φαινοντε οκ τωρα... χοντρικα να πω, εχει καποιο ρελε κοντα στην κεντρικη γεφηρα ανορθωσης εκει ειναι το "soft start" αν βγαλει βλαβη εκεινο το σημειο τοτε θα σου ριχνει την ασφαλεια-καει γεφυρες ανορθωσης (αληθεια η γεφηρα ειναι οκ?) και αλλα πολλα.. οποτε βαλε φοτος για να μπορουμε και εμεις καλητερα να σου πουμε... 
τωρα για αν παθενει καποιος ηλεκτροπληξια απο τα αμπερ της ηλεκτροκολλησης τι πω πρεπει να εχει πιει ενα βαρελη τσιπουρο και να ειναι μεσα στο ιδρυτα,, αλλιως αν του καρφωση καποιος το ηλεκτροδιο στο θωρακα...

----------


## sakis

*Πω πω ....ευτυχως ειχα πολυ δουλεια και δεν το ειδα το ποστ ....*

*ευτυχως ευτυχως ευτυχως*

----------


## pit21

> βαλε καμια φοτο να δουμε και εμεις.. ετσι τι να πουμε... μπορει να μιλας ητε για τον κυριος μετασχηματηστη ητε για το τελικο τσοκ
> οσο για το οτι εβγαλες την γεφυρα ανορθωσης και ολα ειναι οκ ειναι σαν να λες οτι στο αμαξι μου κανει ενα θορυβο η μηχανη, αδιασα το ντεποζιτο και ολα φαινοντε οκ τωρα... χοντρικα να πω, εχει καποιο ρελε κοντα στην κεντρικη γεφηρα ανορθωσης εκει ειναι το "soft start" αν βγαλει βλαβη εκεινο το σημειο τοτε θα σου ριχνει την ασφαλεια-καει γεφυρες ανορθωσης (αληθεια η γεφηρα ειναι οκ?) και αλλα πολλα.. οποτε βαλε φοτος για να μπορουμε και εμεις καλητερα να σου πουμε... 
> τωρα για αν παθενει καποιος ηλεκτροπληξια απο τα αμπερ της ηλεκτροκολλησης τι πω πρεπει να εχει πιει ενα βαρελη τσιπουρο και να ειναι μεσα στο ιδρυτα,, αλλιως αν του καρφωση καποιος το ηλεκτροδιο στο θωρακα...



Φιλε nemmesis
η παρωμοιωση σου με το αυτοκινητο νομιζω ηταν ατυχης αλλα αντιλαμβανομαι τον λογο που το ειπες.Τελος παντων για να ξεκαθαρισω το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.
Αφου εβγαλα την γεφυρα(που θα φαινεται να λειτουργει τελικα) το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα λειτουργουσε!δεν σταματησε η παροχη σε ολο το μηχανημα γιατι κ τα λαμπακια αναβαν κ ολα οκ!Το ρελε το ειδα κ ειχε αλλαξει θεση στη συγκεριμενη περιπτωση,ειχε κλεισει(δεν ηταν καμενο δλδ) ενω οσο ειχα την γεφυρα πανω δεν εκανε τπτ.
  Αν θες εξηγησε μου λιγα παραπανω πραγματα οσον αφορα το ρελε...
θα στειλω φωτογραφιες οταν ευκαιρισω (το βραδυ μαλλον) αλλα ειναι μετασχηματιστης κ αυτο μπορω σχεδον να σου το εγγυηθω κ το λεω γιατι εχει 2 τυλιγματα στον ιδιο πυρηνα(αν δεν ειναι μετασχηματιστης δλδ τι αλλο μπορει να ναι?) κ απο το οτι το τσοκ που λες φανταζομαι οτι ειναι λιγο πριν το ηλεκτροδιο κ υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο πηνιο εκει που μαλλον θα παιζει αυτο το ρολο...

Σακη σε ποιο ποστ αναφερεσαι?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φιλε nemmesis
> η παρωμοιωση σου με το αυτοκινητο νομιζω ηταν ατυχης αλλα αντιλαμβανομαι τον λογο που το ειπες.Τελος παντων για να ξεκαθαρισω το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.
> Αφου εβγαλα την γεφυρα(που θα φαινεται να λειτουργει τελικα) το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα λειτουργουσε!δεν σταματησε η παροχη σε ολο το μηχανημα γιατι κ τα λαμπακια αναβαν κ ολα οκ!Το ρελε το ειδα κ ειχε αλλαξει θεση στη συγκεριμενη περιπτωση,ειχε κλεισει(δεν ηταν καμενο δλδ) ενω οσο ειχα την γεφυρα πανω δεν εκανε τπτ.
>   Αν θες εξηγησε μου λιγα παραπανω πραγματα οσον αφορα το ρελε...
> θα στειλω φωτογραφιες οταν ευκαιρισω (το βραδυ μαλλον) αλλα ειναι μετασχηματιστης κ αυτο μπορω σχεδον να σου το εγγυηθω κ το λεω γιατι εχει 2 τυλιγματα στον ιδιο πυρηνα(αν δεν ειναι μετασχηματιστης δλδ τι αλλο μπορει να ναι?) κ απο το οτι το τσοκ που λες φανταζομαι οτι ειναι λιγο πριν το ηλεκτροδιο κ υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο πηνιο εκει που μαλλον θα παιζει αυτο το ρολο...
> 
> Σακη σε ποιο ποστ αναφερεσαι?



το παραδειγμα δεν ηταν καθολου ατυχες... βγαζοντας την γεφυρα εκοψες την παροχη σε ολο το "βαρη" κυκλωμα... αρα δεν μας λεει και κατι για το που εχει προβλημα... οπως και στο αμαξι αν αδιασεις το ντεποζιτο αλλα τα υπολοιπα θα δουλευουν (λαμπακια ραδιο κλπ κλπ) χωρις ομως να βγαλουμε συμπερασμα...
για το ρελε τωρα να σου οτι αν δεις στην ουσια βραχηκυκλωνει τα ποδαρακια μια βαττικης αντιστασης... αυτο το κανει γιατι λογο των μεγαλων πυκνωτων στην φορτιση του μπορουν να τραβιξουν τεραστια ρευματα... οποτε βαζει την αντισταση για να φορτισει τους πυκνωτες στην αρχη περιοριζοντας το ρευμα που θα τραβιξουν... μετα απο καποιο χρονο ή οταν εχουν φτασει καποια ταση οι πυκνωτες το ρελε οπλιζει βραχηκυκλωνοντας ετσι την αντισταση επιτρεποντας να δουλευψει στην κανονικη ισχη... αν βγαλει προβλημα αυτο το κυκλωματακι τοτε κλεινει απο την αρχη το ρελε και πεφτουν οι ασφαλειεσ..

----------


## gep58

Στην παρακάτω εικόνα φαίνεται ένα τυπικό σχεδιάγραμμα του τμήματος ισχύος μιας ηλεκτροκόλλησης τύπου inverter.
Μπορεί κανείς να διακρίνει το ρελέ λειτουργίας και την
αντίσταση περιορισμού ρεύματος φόρτισης των πυκνωτών.
Τα IGBT ελέγχονται απο οπτικούς συζεύκτες οι οποίοι τροφοδοτούνται απο διαφορετικές πηγές τάσης γαλβανικά απομονωμένες.
Ο έλεγχος του ρεύματος γίνεται με την βοήθεια ενος μικρού φερριτικού μετ/στή έντασης και το ΤΑ1 είναι η μια σπείρα που αποτελεί το πρωτεύον αυτού.
Ο Tr3(a, b) είναι ο μετ/στής ισχύος του οποίου το δευτερεύον μετά την ημιανόρθωση δίνει το DC ρεύμα στην έξοδο της συσκευής.

gep58

----------


## granazis

Δες αυτά και ανέβασε και εσύ η όποιος άλλος έχει κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## pit21

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τα σχεδια μου εχουν φανει πολυ χρησημα για να καταλαβω τι παιζει...
Παναγιωτη το ρελε ελεγχεται απο καποιο κομματι του παλμοτροφοδοτικου προφανως ετσι?
θα τεσκαρω ξανα την αντισταση κ το ιδιο το ρελε.Τι αλλο ομως να δω?τους πυκνωτες μην τα εχουν παιξει?
παντως οταν οπως ειπες κ συ το ξεφορτωσα το κυκλωμα οπλισε κανονικα κ το υπολοιπο δουλευε γι αυτο λεω οτι ολος ο σαματας πρεπει να γινεται στο ισχυος γιατι προφανως κατι εχει στραβωσει απο τη γεφυρα κ μετα κ μολις οπλισει στιγμιαια, πεφτουν ολα.

----------


## gep58

> το ρελε ελεγχεται απο καποιο κομματι του παλμοτροφοδοτικου προφανως ετσι?



Οχι,
όπως βλέπεις (στα σχέδια του Αντώνη φαίνεται καλύτερα) το πηνίο του ρελέ τροφοδοτείται με μια σταθερή τάση απο το βοηθητικό τροφοδοτικό της συσκευής. Ο ηλεκτρολ. πυκνωτής παράλληλα στο πηνίο του δίνει μια χρονική σταθερά (της τάξης 1 με 2 sec περ.) έτσι ώστε να μπορέσει να υπάρξει μια περιορισμένου ρεύματος φόρτιση στους κύριους πυκνωτές της τροφοδοσίας.
Αν η αντίσταση περιορισμού έχει διακοπή δεν υπάρχει το αρχικό ρεύμα φόρτισης και όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το ρελέ στην ουσία βλέπει ένα στιγμιαίο βραχυκύκλωμα.
Μπορεί επίσης να έχει συμβεί, εξ αιτίας του παραπάνω γεγονότος, να "κολλήσουν" οι επαφές του ρελέ και να έχουμε τα ίδια επακόλουθα.

Εννοείται ότι έχει προηγηθεί έλεγχος της κατάστασης όλων των ημιαγωγών IGBT ή των IGBT power modules αν διαθέτει τέτοια η συσκευή!

gep58

----------


## 8Nightwish2

Εχω και εγω την συγκεκριμενη συσκευη και ενω εχω μετρησει τα παντα και  ολα δουλευουν ρολοι μεχρι και τα μοσφετ υσχιος, η ταση στην εισοδο του  Τ2 ειναι μιδενικη, οποτε υποθετω οτι ο μικρος φεριτικος μετασχηματιστης  εχει προβλημα. Οποτε θα θελα να αντικαταστησω τους μετασχηματιστες ΤΑ1  και καλου κακου και τον Τ2  της εξοδου του κυκλωματος, την 10 ωhm  αντισταση μετα τον T2 διοτι τη βλεπω καμενη και τον 4.7 nf πυκνωτη που  ειναι σε σειρα με την αντισταση. Επιδη λογο παλαιοτητας τον ανταλακτικων  εχουν σβηστει οι κωδικοι απο πανω τους, θα θελα να μου πει αν ξερει  καποιος τους κωδικους η τις τιμες του TA1 και του Τ2 ουτος ωστε να ξερω  μες τις ακρες τι να ψαξω και να παραγγειλω.

----------


## micalis

Χαιρετω την παρεα.Για τον μετασχηματιστη μπορουμε να βαλουμε "πυρηνες" πλατη με πλατη απο μετασχηματιστες υψηλης απο τηλεορασεις (το εχω κανει).Το δυσκολο "και ακριβο" ειναι να βρεθουν τα "εξεζητημενα" εξαρτηματα.Εδω μου εφερε καποιος μια ηλεκτροκοληση που ειχε καμενη μια 150ΕΒU04 και ακομα ψαχνω (μονο εξωτερικο).

----------


## 8Nightwish2

Μαλλον και εσυ επεσες σε αρχαιο μηχανημα, αποτι βλεπω η 150ΕΒU04 δεν υπαρχει πια ουτε στους καταλογους της κατασκευαστριας της, International Rectifier.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μαλλον και εσυ επεσες σε αρχαιο μηχανημα, αποτι βλεπω η 150ΕΒU04 δεν υπαρχει πια ουτε στους καταλογους της κατασκευαστριας της, International Rectifier.



δεν το λες και αρχεια...  2/2006 ειναι το τελευταιο rev του datasheet 
http://www.platan.ru/pdf/datasheets/ir/150EBU04.pdf

----------


## paxromana

γεια σας, να πω και εγω το προβλημα μου... Μενω Θεσσαλονικη και ψαχνω να νοικιασω ηλεκτρικο συγκολλητη για σιδερο. ο,τι πιο απλο και οικονομικο 140 Αμπερ. θΕΛΩ απλα να κολλησω το σιδερενιο πλαισιο που συγκρατει τζαμαρια. δεν βρηκα κατι στο google , kaneis δεν φαινεται διαθεσιμος να βοηθησει . οποιον γνωριζετε που θα μπορουσε να μου το νοικιασει για 3 μερες , παρακαλω απαντηστε εδω . thanks !

----------


## chipakos-original

Παιδιά παρατήστε κάτω όλους τους φεριτικούς Μ/Σ και τσόκ δεν είναι το πρόβλημα εκεί εκτός αν έχεται περίπτωση μία στα χίλια. Ασχοληθείται με ταλάντωση και ισχύος συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της ποιό αθώας ζένερ που θα συναντήσεται. Στα 15 μου χρόνια δεν άλλαξα ποτέ μου φεριτικό για κανένα λόγο.

----------

